# Cannot play audio CD.



## zeiz (Oct 14, 2009)

Just noticed that I cannot play audio cd!
Drive works fine with data cd/dvd, reads, burns on 7.2-stable.
No errors in dmesg and lshal. My user is in wheel and operator groups.
But if audio cd is inserted the following appeared:

```
Unable to mount Audio Disc
Cannot find drive /dev/acd0
```
I tried to uncomment 'link  acd0 cdrom' in devfs.conf and change permissions from 0660 to 0666 and now another error appears:

```
DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
```
I edited devfs.conf back to:

```
# Commonly used by many ports
#link   acd0    cdrom

# Allow a user in the wheel group to query the smb0 device
#perm   smb0    0660
#perm   cd0     0666
#perm   xpt0    0666
own     pass0   root:users
perm    pass0   0666
own     acd0    root:users
perm    acd0    0660
own     pass1   root:users
perm    pass1   0666
#own    pass0   root:users
#perm   pass0   0666
```

but only new error appears now. Moreover I cannot now even eject the disk unless logging out.
Trying to mount the cd manually I'm getting this:

```
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Invalid argument
```
Since I found nothing on the forum and on the internet I'm probably missing very simple thing. Please help!

PS. Same result with audio cd on another box with 8.0-stable. Debian5 plays same cd fine on the same machine.


----------



## adamk (Oct 14, 2009)

audio CDs are not cd9660 formatted.  There is no program to mount them under FreeBSD, but there are a number of programs that can read the audio files from the CD and play them back.  However, most of these programs require a cable running from the back of the CD to a spot on the sound card.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2009)

Try setting up atapicam. That usually does the trick.

(pass0 is an atapicam device, it's no use if you use acd0)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## zeiz (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I heard about the cable. It sounds like FreeBSD has no digital interface to work with audio cds?
However I am sure that I already managed to play audio cds under FreeBSD, maybe 6.x or 7.0. Definitely without the cable. I clear remember it was a problem but I completely forgot what I did that time
It's also interesting that under Linux same Gnome's rythmbox (even soundjuicer) plays without cable while Gnome mounts the cd with all the tracks visible.
If under FreeBSD run: 
	
	



```
# ls -la /dev | grep cd0
```
 all the tracks on cd appear along with acd0 itself... 
I'll try atapicam now.
BTW is it specific HAL problem?
Thanks again!


----------



## richardpl (Oct 14, 2009)

What application do you use to play audio cd?

I'm using mplayer(build with cdio) without problems(except that I need to set device from PIO4 to UDMA via atacontrol for some reasons)

cdcontrol(1) depends on special hardware support, so it is not FreeBSD fault.


----------



## zeiz (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks SirDice, at least soundjuicer is now playing! But rythmbox prints the same dbus error on 8.0 box and does nothing on 7.2.
BTW GENERIC doesn't have 'device atapicam' line. ?

Looks like indeed player matters. I dream to master MPLAYER, sounds it's the best but so far I wasn't able to config it up to playing at least something. Maybe now...one more try
PS>Starting from install config screeeeeem! Sorry, screen...?????!

Seriously, there a dozen of options in the config screen. What to choose?

```
[ ] DEBUG       Include debug symbols in mplayer's binary files â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] RTCPU       Let mplayer dynamically check for CPU features  â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] OCFLAGS     Use optimized compiler flags                    â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] SIMD        Allow mplayer to use vector engines (MMX...)    â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] IPV6        Include inet6 network support                   â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] X11         Enable X11 support for mplayer's video output   â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] X11XV       X11 video drivers: XV                           â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] X11DGA      X11 video drivers: DGA                          â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] X11GL       X11 video drivers: OpenGL                       â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] X11XIN      X11 video drivers: Xinerama                     â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] X11VM       X11 VidMode support                             â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] X11XVMC     Enable XvMC acceleration                        â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] GUI         Enable GTK2 graphical user interface with X11   â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] SDL         Enable SDL video output                         â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] VIDIX       Enable VIDIX video output on supported archs    â”‚ â”‚ 
        [X] SKINS       Force dependency on mplayer-skins               â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] FREETYPE    Use freetype for OSD fonts (TrueType!)          â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] RTC         Add support for kernel real time clock timing   â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] ARTS        Enable KDE sound system support                 â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] ESOUND      Enable GNOME esound support                     â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] JACK        Enable JackIt audio server support              â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] NAS         Enable NAS sound server support                 â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] OPENAL      Enable OpenAL sound support                     â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] LIBUNGIF    Enable gif support                              â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] AALIB       Enable aalib support                            â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LIBCACA     Enable libcaca support                          â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] SVGALIB     Enable svgalib support                          â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LIBDV       Enable libdv support                            â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] MAD         Enable mad MPEG audio engine support            â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] DTS         Enable DTS audio codec support                  â”‚ â”‚  
     â”œâ”€â””â”€â”€â”€â”€v(+)â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€
        [ ] LIBMPCDEC   Enable libmpcdec support                        â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LADSPA      Enable LADSPA plugin support                    â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] SPEEX       Enable speex audio codec support                â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] TREMOR      Use built-in tremor instead of libvorbis        â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] XMMS        Enable XMMS plugin support                      â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] THEORA      Enable ogg theora video support                 â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] WIN32       Enable win32 codec set on the IA32 arch         â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] AMR         Enable AMR audio codec support                  â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] X264        Enable x264 (H.264) video codec support         â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] XANIM       Enable xanim DLL support                        â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[X] XVID        Enable XVID video codec support                 â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] REALPLAYER  Enable real player plugin                       â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LIVEMEDIA   Enable LIVE555 streaming support                â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] SMB         Enable Samba input support                      â”‚ â”‚  
     â”œâ”€â””â”€â”€â”€â”€v(+)â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜â”€â”¤  
        [ ] FRIBIDI     Enable FriBiDi support                          â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LIRC        Enable lirc support                             â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LIBCDIO     Enable libcdio support                          â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] CDPARANOIA  Enable cdparanoia support                       â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] LIBLZO      Enable external liblzo library                  â”‚ â”‚  
     â”‚ â”‚[ ] JOYSTICK    Enable joystick support                         â”‚ â”‚
```


----------



## barnster (Nov 9, 2009)

I was having similar audio Cd issues after upgrading to FBSD 8.0.  I'm able to use audio CDs now, and I think it was after I installed an upgraded port for libcdio 0.78.2_3.  Don't remember what else I did that could have fixed it...


----------



## micder (Feb 14, 2010)

Just installed FreeBSD-8 and could not play audio-cd's either.
DVD player worked out of the box.
Kscd has no possibility to set to digital audio extraction.
Installed xmms; setting digital audio extract fixed the problem despite following messages.

```
pkg_add -r xmms
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/xmms.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/All/glib-1.2.10_13.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/All/gtk-1.2.10_21.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'gtk-1.2.10_21' requires 'python26-2.6.2_3', but 'python26-2.6.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'gtk-1.2.10_21' requires 'xcb-proto-1.5', but 'xcb-proto-1.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'gtk-1.2.10_21' requires 'libpthread-stubs-0.1', but 'libpthread-stubs-0.3_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'gtk-1.2.10_21' requires 'libxcb-1.4', but 'libxcb-1.5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'gtk-1.2.10_21' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1', but 'libiconv-1.13.1_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms-1.2.11_7' requires 'expat-2.0.1', but 'expat-2.0.1_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms-1.2.11_7' requires 'python26-2.6.2_3', but 'python26-2.6.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms-1.2.11_7' requires 'xcb-proto-1.5', but 'xcb-proto-1.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms-1.2.11_7' requires 'libpthread-stubs-0.1', but 'libpthread-stubs-0.3_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms-1.2.11_7' requires 'libxcb-1.4', but 'libxcb-1.5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xmms-1.2.11_7' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1', but 'libiconv-1.13.1_1' is installed
```
Is there something I can do to solve the inconsistencies?
Thanks


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 14, 2010)

You can do this with portmaster...


```
# portmaster --check-depends
```


----------



## micder (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you FSDin20Steps.
all pkg dependencies are updated.
Documentation is outstanding, however it's a lot!
So it needs time.

Cheers


----------

